# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 17)



## ripjack13 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Do you have push sticks?*

With the posting of a fellow member's accident he had on his table saw, I thought about this QotW. I'm talking about push sticks that are only push sticks, not just a piece of wood you have laying around. Do you make your own following a template? Or Something you came up with on your own?






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 20, 2014)

My push sticks are just pieces of wood but I cut a quick notch on the end and then push stick is the only thing they are used for.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 20, 2014)

I actually do have a set of sticks I made and spray painted hi-vis orange so I can easily find them among my clutter in my shop. I use them on both my bandsaw and my tablesaw. They are a design I came up with and made a pattern so I can make more later on. I have a few 1/4" thick sticks and some 3/4" sticks. I use Pine for them, easy to cut and sturdy enough to push, (I do have one or two Walnut sticks that are 1/4" for my bandsaw only though) and I make sure there is no knots in them that could cause a failure in the rigidity.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's my pattern, and it looks as though I need to make another stick.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 20, 2014)

I use push sticks. I have one that has a magnet on it that I purchased from rockler, it stays attached to the table saw fence so it is easy to grab and use when needed. I also just use various pieces of scrap wood as push sticks and the foam back blocks that came with my jointer. I have thought about getting the gripper push blocks, they are pretty cool for a purchased type of push block. I guess at this point I have just used what I have had available. But I have always used a push stick or block of some kind whether it be on the table saw, band saw, or jointer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2014)

ABSOLUTELY- My tolerance for getting close to blade is very low. I just make them. Last batch was out of 3/4 ply. i am about due for new batch. I make them thick enough to refresh the cleat but they are getting thin. A good push stick should hold wood down and push it. I will take a picture of my crude but very effective design. I have them laying all over-tablesaw-bandsaw, jointer, router table. I have a rule with finger eating devices- If it makes you nervous- find another way............

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 20, 2014)

I mostly use the push stick that came with my saw. For thinner material (less than 3/4") I will cut a stick.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 48726
> 
> That's my pattern, and it looks as though I need to make another stick.




I do not like that style- It leaves open the possibility of wood lifting up-blade wants to force wood up.- PS sorry ahead of time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes, most definitely. Got a few dedicated ones, and sometimes a piece of scrap is also grabbed. Mine were starting to get a little chewed up, so I threw them out when packing for our move. Probably the first thing I make in my new shop will be new push sticks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2014)

Bottom part started out to be about 2 1/2" tall but as cleat wears out I have just made a new cleat. I make them different lengths and sometimes wider depending on need.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 20, 2014)

I do! I will make a quick notch in a piece of wood most of the time. Also I am very picky about blade height. I only want about 1/8" sticking out past the piece of wood. With gloves on IDK if that would help, but if I were to get caught by the blade I would likely get a nasty knick instead of major damage. When I did construction I learned this. Circular saw as well, most guys did not set blade depth. They just make their work harder and increase their chance of injury.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 20, 2014)

I have a couple of push sticks, made of wood, hanging next to the band saw and table saw so they are readily available.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2014)

I have them but I use scraps 99% of the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 25, 2014)

I have tons of them, in all different styles, sizes, and shapes. I make most of them out of scraps and when they get too warn down, I burn them and make another. I have some pretty close calls, where the push stick took the brunt of all the damage and my digits took nothing. If you are using your fingers to push stock through the table saw, then you fingers are obviously not that important to you.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 28, 2014)

Handle of an old edge trimmer makes me feel safe and it has a trigger, shoots wood right through the saw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> I do! I will make a quick notch in a piece of wood most of the time. Also I am very picky about blade height. I only want about 1/8" sticking out past the piece of wood. With gloves on IDK if that would help, but if I were to get caught by the blade I would likely get a nasty knick instead of major damage. When I did construction I learned this. Circular saw as well, most guys did not set blade depth. They just make their work harder and increase their chance of injury.



well well....looky here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

